# Ansomone 4iu HGH Test Report



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

I have attached a test report for Ansomone HGH direct through Nancy from Ankebio. I have always had red welts from using this HGH so wanted to finally see what was in it. I first got some of this stuff 20 years ago direct from china ice packed in polystyrene containers and got red welts then s well. Recently got the new version and again after a few days got the red welts switched to IM and no swelling etc.

The good part is it had 1.4mg of 191aa HGH in it however there was also a significant amount of unknown low molecular weight compounds that couldn't be identified I suspect these are what causes the red welts as I have run Jintropin (pre 2007) and never got any. You will see my earlier thread where I posted some serum results from the same batch.

Welcome resident experts to help try and interpret the results

@Carlos Rivaldo@naugahyde@Pscarb

View attachment Ansomone HGH Test report - 4iu.pdf


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Gorillag said:


> I have attached a test report for Ansomone HGH direct through Nancy from Ankebio. I have always had red welts from using this HGH so wanted to finally see what was in it. I first got some of this stuff 20 years ago direct from china ice packed in polystyrene containers and got red welts then s well. Recently got the new version and again after a few days got the red welts switched to IM and no swelling etc.
> 
> The good part is it had 1.4mg of 191aa HGH in it however there was also a significant amount of unknown low molecular weight compounds that couldn't be identified I suspect these are what causes the red welts as I have run Jintropin (pre 2007) and never got any. You will see my earlier thread where I posted some serum results from the same batch.
> 
> ...


 Brilliant you got these tested as there aren't any recent analysis of Ansomone ( excluding Individual users Gh serum & Igf bloodwork ), at least that I can find and I've been looking hard. As far as interpreting in detail thanks for tagging me with illustrious company here - but this level of expertise is above my pay grade to be honest!

However....I know a man who can. Will report back asap

Best


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gorillag said:


> I have attached a test report for Ansomone HGH direct through Nancy from Ankebio. I have always had red welts from using this HGH so wanted to finally see what was in it. I first got some of this stuff 20 years ago direct from china ice packed in polystyrene containers and got red welts then s well. Recently got the new version and again after a few days got the red welts switched to IM and no swelling etc.
> 
> The good part is it had 1.4mg of 191aa HGH in it however there was also a significant amount of unknown low molecular weight compounds that couldn't be identified I suspect these are what causes the red welts as I have run Jintropin (pre 2007) and never got any. You will see my earlier thread where I posted some serum results from the same batch.
> 
> ...


 to be fair buddy that could be anything.....

on the top of the first page is said amount 35.5mg what does that refer to?

then it say 1.4mg at the bottom which could be the GH but there needs to be clarification, i don't know any testing lab that would push that out as a completed test


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

I will speak with the guy that ran the tests for some more clarity. It definitely has 191aa in it I had assumed it was the 1.4mg protein as it's an amino acid chain. The guy that ran them is away on holiday so communication is patchy.


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

here is the update I got from the person doing the testing that explains what the various outputs are hopefully help

"The vial contains 35.5 mg of solid material. Major part of this are inorganic salts which are used to keep constant pH, ionic strength of reconstituted solution, maybe some bacteriostatic additives and maybe other compounds suppressing aggregation and degradation of hGH. This number is not important but maybe someone will find it useful. It makes no extra work for me to measure it.

1.4 mg is total amount of proteins in the sample. However this value includes all compounds with similar photophysical properties as proteins and also other proteins if they are present in the sample. In order to distinguish them the chromatographic analysis was done. You can see that 12% contribution (page 7) to total absorbance at 280nm is caused by the low molecular weight stuff (peak at 18.7 min; page 6) and 3% is caused by hGH dimer. So if you lower the 1,4 mg by 15% you should get real weight of hGH. It still can contain few % of hGH degradation products, but it can not be quantified by techniques I used. 
By the substantial amount I mean in the order of percent based on solid signal I have seen at ESI-MS. This amount will be most likely part of excipient (the 34 mg of solids present alongside proteins).

Hopefully this helps you understand what results are saying. I am sorry I didn't have time to explain it to you earlier."


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

According to this test, you got 1,4mg of protein and most of it is identified as 22.127 kilodaltons which is the approximate weight of HGH. Ansomone is good quality usually so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

I get red welts subq from Ansomone first time I used it was 20+ years agon and again with this latest purchase. Was curious to see what it came out as. Must be the purity of it that doesn't agree with me. But good to know it is hgh hope this proves useful for all.


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

I've heard Ansomone is legit pharmaceutical, used in hospitals in China. I really like that the kits can be easily verified online, which makes it a safer buy than Western pharma when talking online black market. I also like the vials... Pens are easier to set and inject, but dosing in mg is just annoying, and you hit weird numbers like 2.3 iu or whatever, you can't actually do .5 iu intervals.


----------



## Tobias53 (Jul 9, 2021)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair buddy that could be anything.....
> 
> on the top of the first page is said amount 35.5mg what does that refer to?
> 
> then it say 1.4mg at the bottom which could be the GH but there needs to be clarification, i don't know any testing lab that would push that out as a completed test


Hi Pscarb,

I'm new to the forum but I've been reading your comments on Ansomone and HGH in general.

I've been using HGH for some years now ( recently Ansomone ) and have alway used it on training days, Sun, Mon, Tues, Thurs and Fri and I split the 8iu dosage between, upon waking and mid-afternoon.

I was interested to read your thoughts on EOD usage. In your opinion, would you think it preferable to my usage ?


----------



## Tobias53 (Jul 9, 2021)

Tobias53 said:


> Hi Pscarb,
> 
> I'm new to the forum but I've been reading your comments on Ansomone and HGH in general.
> 
> ...


@Pscarb


----------

